# 10% Discount with HazzyDayz - TTOC Members



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

*10% Discount with HazzyDayz - TTOC Members*










Website: http://www.vwcruise.com

AUDI Technical Specialists providing professional Audi Retrofit installations.
Genuine Factory Fitted Sat Navivigation, Genuine Audi Bluetooth Installations, Multifunction Steering Wheels, Cruise Control Specialists, iPod kits, TV Tuners, DVD & DAB radios, Engine Remaps, Folding mirrors, Xenon Lights etc.

Genuine Audi parts.

Discount of 10% on 90% of our products exclusively to TTOC members.
Discount offer applies to work done at our premises only.

HazzyDayz Ltd
Unit 8, Watford Enterprise Centre
Greenhill Cresent
Watford Business Park
Watford
WD18 8XU
Telephephone: 01442 251 582 or 0797 107 8619
[email protected]

Opening hours: Mon-Fri 9am-6pm, Sat 9am-1pm


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

:lol:

I thourght this was a mik take of Knowl Dazzy


----------

